# Tuning a Diamond Marquis



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

*Can anyone help me out with some details. I have the specs for BH and ATA. How do you check the cam timing? Also, what to look for on the draw stop setting.

A friend of mine just bought one of these yesterday, sweet bow. He wants me to tune it for him. I haven't had a close look at it yet, but I didn't notice any holes in the cam that would line up like a mathews.

Thanks for any help.*


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

There's a very small dot on the cam, I believe it should be just outside of the limb.


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

*I'll look for that. 

Thanks.*


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

*I went on the Diamond website and looked at the owners manual. Although it takes you to a bowtech owners manual, It said this:*



> The arrow nock should be 3/16’’ to 3/8’’
> above the center of the T-square,
> depending on the shaft diameter. This
> is a good starting point to achieve
> proper arrow flight.


*Is this for binary cams, bowtechs only, or does this apply to the single cam diamond marquis too? Anyone have something to share about the nock point on their Marquis?

Also, what is the center shot on some of your marquis bows.*


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

bullzeyex said:


> *I went on the Diamond website and looked at the owners manual. Although it takes you to a bowtech owners manual, It said this:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that is for one cam bows, binarys they say to start square to the string. My center shot was 11/16".


----------



## Sheep Guy (Jul 1, 2007)

bullzeyex said:


> *I went on the Diamond website and looked at the owners manual. Although it takes you to a bowtech owners manual, It said this:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA..what's up with that.
I'm buying a Black Ice and did the same thing and it takes you to the Bowtech manual.
The bows are different... you'd think they could at least offer the Diamond manual.


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

a/c guy said:


> There's a very small dot on the cam, I believe it should be just outside of the limb.




*When you say just outside of the limb...which side? Is this right?*


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

I sold my Marquis a few months ago, so I'm going from memory. It should just touch the side your saying it's 5/32" from. Does the draw feel a little long? You may have to twist the string a few times to close the gap and that would shorten the DL slighty.


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thats A Little Dot*

looked for 5 minutes for dot on my marquis ..had to put it under the light on the range hood , but I did find it and my dot on mine is just about even with the top of the bottom limb ( where yours is 5/32 from) mine may be 1/32 from the top but it is real close to even , just slightly higher .. had it tuned 2 weeks ago


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

*Thanks guys.*


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

the owners manual on bowtechs are useless. they tell you nothing. i do not know why they even print them up.


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

*I have a few more questions. 


Where is the information for the draw length mods(what letters = what draw length) 

Draw stop post settings? Where should they be for each draw mod?

How do you check the let off percentage?
I have looked everywhere, can't seem to find anything usefull about tuning this bow. I thought it would have been on their website.*


----------



## Stevo413 (May 16, 2007)

*manuals*

Did you try diamondarchery.com?


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

*Yes. I looked there first. 

I called Bowtech today. I found out the following:

The dot on the cam is indeed for timing and it should be 3/16" above the limb face.

Draw info:
27.5" #3.5 mod/set draw stop at 6.3 for 75% letoff.
28" #3 mod/set draw stop at 6.9 for 75% letoff.
28.5" #2.5 mod/set draw stop at 7.4 for 75% letoff.
*


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

bullzeyex said:


> *When you say just outside of the limb...which side? Is this right?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at that picture I see some serving seperation on the buss cable. My Marquis is doing the same. It is doing it where the cable bends around the draw module. Is anybody else's doing this and do you know why or how to fix it.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

the Marquis is Bowtech's sister store so you will use the same manuals. as for the dot...... yep just inside the limb like you show. and for the seperation...

mines doing it also. started after about 500 shots. wax it real good and your fine. i wax mine about once a week. it is caused from the sharp radius it has to make there. just make sure it isn't fraying or start to fray and you will be good to go.

speed


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

yes mine is doing it also, I just work it back down with my thumbnail every other time I shoot. some one posted where they filed the cam on there mathews to solve this (I dont have the gull to try it ) I have heard most bows with the steep dropoff on the module do this .


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

Do any of you guys know what number the 29 inch and 30 inch modules are and what the draw peg setting is? I don't see any numbers on mine, just letter DUP. I believe I have a 29 inch. 
Also it does not feel like I have 75% let off. Is the only way to adjust that using draw peg. I tried adjusting that and can't get anymore let off and don't really have much now. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

wlw723 said:


> yes mine is doing it also, I just work it back down with my thumbnail every other time I shoot. some one posted where they filed the cam on there mathews to solve this (I dont have the gull to try it ) I have heard most bows with the steep dropoff on the module do this .


My cable is the same at the same point I just keep it well waxed. My bow was tuned 3-4 weeks ago and the dot is 4.5/32" from the limb face.


----------



## petev (Jun 7, 2008)

Diamond_Victory said:


> Do any of you guys know what number the 29 inch and 30 inch modules are and what the draw peg setting is? I don't see any numbers on mine, just letter DUP. I believe I have a 29 inch.
> Also it does not feel like I have 75% let off. Is the only way to adjust that using draw peg. I tried adjusting that and can't get anymore let off and don't really have much now.
> 
> Thanks guys


I think the 29" module is a #2. I'm not sure what the draw stop peg should be set at for 75% let off, but I would guess around 8. The higher you set it, the longer the draw and the more the let off.

~petev


----------

